# Selling my Sudwala weeks



## cjr (Jun 13, 2012)

I sent Sudwala an email regarding selling my weeks. I was informed that Multi Destination Club has taken this over. My emails to them have been responded to very quickly, but I have never heard of them. Any info on this company. They must be legit as they had the information regarding my two weeks..I did not provide them with this information.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 13, 2012)

While I do not find any links to The Bullfrog, and his points clubs usually have obvious links, this seems to be a similar operation in some respects, although not necessarily in crashing resorts.  South Africa has had lots of shady points clubs, some of which have collapsed and some still around.  It is not a good sign the the resort referred you to them.

The SA consumer site is HelloPeter.com and going to that site, I find this:

http://www.hellopeter.com/mdc/compliments-and-complaints


----------



## Gramma5 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Selling Sudwala*

I have been working with Ron at Fairfields SA for nearly a year to sell mine. I had just missed a group package that they had put together last spring. However, I sent him all my information and my deed so he could be prepared when the next package is put together. I was beginning to wonder what was going on but I just received an email from him that he has a buyer for my ts and they are working on another package sale. You can contact him at www.ron@fairfields.co.za and perhaps he can help you too. We have owned our ts's over eleven years and were thrilled with all the exchanges and vacations we accomplished with Sudwala and also  Seapointer, but as we have retired and travel  in our motorhome now....it is more difficult to find ts that have parking for the MH and besides..I love my MH and love travelling with my home on wheels and knowing that no stranger has slept in my lovely bed!!  
Good luck with selling yours.


----------

